# Calling all musicians.....



## Locked (Nov 20, 2011)

*Thought it might be a fun thread to see our resident musicians gear and hear what type of music they like to play.* 

*As much as I hve come to love growing music is and always will be my true passion. I am self taught but lately hve been considering going to an instructor.
I bought my first guitar when I was stationed in Japan with the USAF. I quickly had 4 guitars.  I recently started playing the bass as well and it really has renewed my passion for playing and has been a great creative outlet.*






*I hve one guitar right now. A Pignose with a built in amp. I love this little guitar. It allows me to take it to work and practice at lunch in the truck. It also serves as an actual guitar that plugs into amps.* 





*I did a lot of research on getting a bass guitar before buying one. I wanted quality but not at a real steep price. Finally settled on an Ibanez GSR200 4 - String Bass. 200 bucks at my local music place.
*



*For recording I use a program called Reaper. It really is an awesome program and you never hve to pay for it till you are satisfied with it. It is fully functional and not crippled. If you like it you pay like 50 bucks for the license.

I use a Digi-Tech GNX-4 for my effects....*


*And it all connects to the computer via a USB hook up. I use the AudioBox USB. * 




*Musically I am into everything but my passions really are with Rock...all kinds. Classic, Alternative, Metal...etc.  Also listen to old school Hip Hop/Rap a bit but pretty much not the newer crap. 

Any other musicians feel like sharing?*


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a piano that desperately needs repair, and several mallets but no vibraphone.   

I like *some* of most styles of Western music.  I like some African and Asian music.  I shall take up banjo, guitar, most of the orchestral bowed strings and oboe when I can buy them.


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I have a piano that desperately needs repair, and several mallets but no vibraphone.
> 
> I like *some* of most styles of Western music.  I like some African and Asian music.  I shall take up banjo, guitar, most of the orchestral bowed strings and oboe when I can buy them.




Can you play piano YYZ? I wish I cld...I hve tried but no good. I wish I had been forced to learn when young by my parents. My children will learn young provided they find it fun. I won't force it on them.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome thread idea hammy when I get back Ill get some pics of my bass.  Funny you brought it up I havent played it in bout a month and today I broke it out and started learning some of the new chili pepper songs off Im with you.  

Funk is where Im at home.  But i love alot of other music.  Zeppelin the band that started it all for me :aok:

I play guitar too but only mediocre. . . bass has always been mt love


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 20, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Can you play piano YYZ? I wish I cld...I hve tried but no good. I wish I had been forced to learn when young by my parents. My children will learn young provided they find it fun. I won't force it on them.


I can play but I haven't for years.  I think I need to take a basic class because I've forgotten a lot.  Like how to transcribe the songs I have written (thank *you,* propranolol).


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Awesome thread idea hammy when I get back Ill get some pics of my bass.  Funny you brought it up I havent played it in bout a month and today I broke it out and started learning some of the new chili pepper songs off Im with you.
> 
> Funk is where Im at home.  But i love alot of other music.  Zeppelin the band that started it all for me :aok:
> 
> I play guitar too but only mediocre. . . bass has always been mt love




Hey LJ....awesome that you picked it back up again. O love that feeling when you have not played in a while and you plug in and jam to some drum beat and just break a sweat.   I know for a fact picking up the bass has helped my guitar playing tremendously. Just how fast a guitars neck feels to me has been great.

I love Zep...they are my favorite all time over all band. Inspired me to play music from the time I picked up a guitar. First song i taught myself was Stairway to heaven....after that it was Black Dog and Rock n Roll and I was hooked. 

I look forward to seeing your set up.


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I can play but I haven't for years.  I think I need to take a basic class because I've forgotten a lot.  Like how to transcribe the songs I have written (thank *you,* propranolol).



I hear ya on the brushing up on the basics. I really believe you hve a better chance of learning piano from a younger age. My brain is set and I just can't do the 2 hands playing different things thing. It's like singing and playing at the same time. Can't do it.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Nov 20, 2011)

Back in High school, I played Trombone, Baritone, Tuba, Violin, Viola, Cello, Double Bass.  After High School, I played Bass guitar, and Blues Fiddle.  Played in a jazz quartet, and a few rock bands.  Probably my biggest influence, was Frank Zappa.  I went off the deep end, on cocaine, in the early 80s, and sold all of my instruments, for blow.  I just recently picked up the fiddle again, and am learning bluegrass.  When I get my health situation back under control, I will probably really get back into music again.  I am playing with a small keyboard now, since I can't play anything else one handed.

HomieHogleg


----------



## astrobud (Nov 20, 2011)

wow diddnt know you played hammy, ive been playing for 40 years and still learning. i love to rip up on some blues or go heavy either way. we can pick up the acustics and play some dmb or robert earl king. i wish i could beat the hell out of some drums though.:guitar:


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2011)

astrobud said:
			
		

> wow diddnt know you played hammy, ive been playing for 40 years and still learning. i love to rip up on some blues or go heavy either way. we can pick up the acustics and play some dmb or robert earl king. i wish i could beat the hell out of some drums though.:guitar:




Sweet bro....I didnt know you played. That is kind of why I wanted to start this thread. We are stoners and I know I don't get to read or remember every post in every thread. I know some peeps on here play but was having a hard time putting names to them. I hve a drum set as well...it is apart and in the attic right now. I guess growing did beat out music at least once....the grow room was my music room.  I can play basic stuff on the drums but I cldnt play in a band. At least not a good one...lol


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 20, 2011)

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> Back in High school, I played Trombone, Baritone, Tuba, Violin, Viola, Cello, Double Bass.  After High School, I played Bass guitar, and Blues Fiddle.  Played in a jazz quartet, and a few rock bands.  Probably my biggest influence, was Frank Zappa.  I went off the deep end, on cocaine, in the early 80s, and sold all of my instruments, for blow.  I just recently picked up the fiddle again, and am learning bluegrass.  When I get my health situation back under control, I will probably really get back into music again.  I am playing with a small keyboard now, since I can't play anything else one handed.
> 
> HomieHogleg


I love bluegrass, which is part of why I want to take up banjo and violin.  Barn dance music is really Celtic music imported to this country by Irishmen, Welshmen and Scotsmen.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Nov 21, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I love bluegrass, which is part of why I want to take up banjo and violin.  Barn dance music is really Celtic music imported to this country by Irishmen, Welshmen and Scotsmen.


I put myself through school working in an Irish Pub.  I later worked in an out of the way mountain valley restaurant, and heard a lot of BlueGrass.  Noticed the similarities and fell in love with the style.  By the way, BlueGrass musicians hate it when the fiddle is refered to as a violin.  A fiddle, can have the same strings as a violin, or a viola, but the bridge is filed down a bit to allow the easier playing of multiple strings at once.  

Have a great week

HomieHogleg


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 21, 2011)

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> I put myself through school working in an Irish Pub.  I later worked in an out of the way mountain valley restaurant, and heard a lot of BlueGrass.  Noticed the similarities and fell in love with the style.  By the way, BlueGrass musicians hate it when the fiddle is refered to as a violin.  A fiddle, can have the same strings as a violin, or a viola, but the bridge is filed down a bit to allow the easier playing of multiple strings at once.
> 
> Have a great week
> 
> HomieHogleg


I was wondering about the terminology, because I have always heard fiddle for country and folk and violin for jazz and classical.  I had no idea that there was a real "anatomical" difference between the two.    If the fingering is different I will need to learn both.  Were you self-taught?

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Nov 21, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I was wondering about the terminology, because I have always heard fiddle for country and folk and violin for jazz and classical.  I had no idea that there was a real "anatomical" difference between the two.    If the fingering is different I will need to learn both.  Were you self-taught?
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving



I learned Classical violin, and viola, when I was a child, and played in orchestras, all through school.  I am self taught on the fiddle.  There is no difference in the fingering, just in the style of play.  In Bluegrass you will be fingering 2 notes at a time on different strings at the same time, where in classical you finger one string at a time.  
    The only difference,  anatomically, is the filed down bridge.  I keep both bridges, so I can set my instrument up for either style of play in just a few minutes.  I am hoping to pick up another instrument so I can have one of each, but I will need to save, for awhile to afford it.  
Have a great week, and a Happy Thanksgiving.

HomieHogleg


----------



## the chef (Nov 21, 2011)

Do musical armpit farts count?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 21, 2011)

No


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll do the piano part in stairway to heaven.


----------



## mainechowder (Nov 21, 2011)

If you look closely at my avatar, you will see my banjo hanging on the wall behind my dog. I checked my computer and don't have any pics of my banjo without me playing the instrument. I'll take a few of just the banjo and post them.

I love to play Old Timey music, the kind of stuff that was featured in the movie, " Oh Brother Where Art Though?". I play clawhammer style of banjo which is different than the 3 finger style played with bluegrass. I am also a big fan of Celtic, folk, and some old country.

Good thread Hammie. All this time, the only things I thought you played where empty toilet paper rolls and the hampser wheel 

MC


----------



## Locked (Nov 21, 2011)

mainechowder said:
			
		

> If you look closely at my avatar, you will see my banjo hanging on the wall behind my dog. I checked my computer and don't have any pics of my banjo without me playing the instrument. I'll take a few of just the banjo and post them.
> 
> I love to play Old Timey music, the kind of stuff that was featured in the movie, " Oh Brother Where Art Though?". I play clawhammer style of banjo which is different than the 3 finger style played with bluegrass. I am also a big fan of Celtic, folk, and some old country.
> 
> ...




Very cool MC....I wld love to learn to play the banjo.  I took up the toilet paper rolls and hamster wheel after I took up growing.   My love of music goes back to the day I put my dad's old LP's on....I remember listening to The Doors "The Doors", Jimi Hendrix are you experienced and Led Zeppelin I back when I was around 5 back in 1973 one day and things changed.


----------



## mainechowder (Nov 22, 2011)

I share your love of music Hammie. I am a few years younger than you, but my first album was , " News of The World" by Queen. It was around 1976 and I was 5 years old. My uncle gave me the album and I almost wore that thing out. The picture on the inside of the album cover scared my younger brother and gave him nightmares so my parents took the album from me. They told me if I wanted to listen to Rock & roll music, I should listen to "this" and they handed me a double album of Elvis Presley's greatest hits. I played that one to death also. From then all, all my spare birthday money and allowance went towards buying 45's. In the 80's I become a big fan of metal and really got into the hair bands of the 80's. 

My love for Old Time & folk music came from my Dad. He played guitar and banjo and it seemed that he always had a friend or 2 over to the house jamming. Even though it wasn't my first choice in music style, I always loved listening and dancing to them playing and singing. What a great way to grow up.

MC

PS: I just looked up the album, " News of the World" and it was released in 1977, so it couldn't have been 1976 as I stated before. So I must have been 6 or 7 years old when I obtained the album. Just wanted to clarify that so that some die-hard Queen fan didn't call me out on the misinformation!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm a fellow picker like yourself hamster. I have an older ibanez acoustic that has seen nearly every state with me when I was playing baseball. 

My real love is piano. First instrument I learned, and one that's called my attention back the most. I used to play to the twins a lot when they were little babies. The new house is big enough for a piano. I'm gonna have to find the perfect one so I can teach my kids to play.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 22, 2011)

Music is actually what floats my boat!! I love the blistering blues guitar the best, When I was a kid, Michael Bloomfield was my God, my first album I bought was Otis Redding Live in Europe, my first 45!! lol (Dude what's a 45??) ask THG, was probably midnight hour, by wilson picket, or forever, by the marvelettes, I see someone mentioned Zappa lol, I liked "trouble comeing everyday" and I figure, Sir Owsley, that would be Augustus Stanley or something like that was the only reason I ever listened to the Susie Creamcheese side. Freak out!!!, man that was a long time ago.Sitting here thinking about what really started my vinyl collection was Children of the Future by Steve Miller, on the flip side of the Phycadelic was a tune called "Roll with it"the guitar was just whoa!!  Since were talking music I was sent this just today, it's a little history lesson about the roots of American Gospel from carnege hall, really cool, I just love learning!! hxxp://www.karmatube.org/videos.php?id=1312


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 22, 2011)

I used to play bass in a couple streetpunk/Oi bands years ago. Toured and all. Was a great time and have awesome memories that I'll never forget. I have a couple bass and regular guitars and a full casio keyboard I'll mess with too, but this is my pride and joy. Epiphone short scale SG bass. I loved the short scale for my style of playing, and also made jumping around all over stage while playing a little safer :rofl: My old headstock of my standard bass has dents and chips all over it. I actually knocked someone out one time on accident. Ooops. 
But yeah, the case is actually a guitar case, but the short scaled neck makes the bass fit.
My rig is a SWR 4004 Workingman's Combo. Sorry for the blurry cel pic. 400 watt head, 4 8's cabinet. Plenty loud enough. I've played venues of 300+ people solely on the amp, not through the PA. And any bigger venues we played would be hooked into the PA, so I never figured people need for multiple cabinets, or 8 speaker cabs. I dont know, just my opinion.
I really dig a lot of different genres of music aside from punk rock too.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 22, 2011)

Streetpunk and Oi?  As you can tell by my screenname, I love me some Oi and streetpunk.  The Templars, The Adicts, The Business, early DKM, Terminus City (RIP), Anti-Heros, Sham 69, Workin Stiffs, The Toughskins, The Reducers, et al.  I desperately want to play guitar so I can start a band.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 22, 2011)

Yup  I actually had the pleasure of playing with some of those bands on multiple occasions. Ahh the memories. Now the settled down family life, haha. No way I could tour weeks at a time, or be practicing and playing shows 5 nights of the week. Atleast not if I wanted to be a good dad and husband haha.


----------



## Locked (Nov 22, 2011)

Cool pics ston-loc....beautiful ax.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 22, 2011)

One thing I don't recommend is air travel when your guitar case looks like this :rofl: Add to it, being a group of heavily tattoed punk rockers with mohawks and such, post 9/11 TSA nightmare hahaha


----------



## Locked (Nov 22, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> One thing I don't recommend is air travel when your guitar case looks like this :rofl: Add to it, being a group of heavily tattoed punk rockers with mohawks and such, post 9/11 TSA nightmare hahaha




Lol....


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Nov 23, 2011)

Studied classical and electric guitar. Music is the most fantastic thing when you're high. Check out Villa-Lobos Etudes, Bach Lute Suites (Goran Sollscher, 11-string guitar) and David Russell (unbelievable player) - incredible compositions.
I'm heavily into Psychedelic guitar like Trower, Hendrix and into Iommi, Satriani. Shame that RnR is coming to a fast close.

Hamster - you the one belonging to The Doors messageboard?


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2011)

ifsixwasnin9 said:
			
		

> Hamster - you the one belonging to The Doors messageboard?




Lol no....There is a Hamster on a doors message board? That almost scares me.   I don't belong to any message boards for any bands. I am on a few musician boards though under a different name. I always try and keep the username Hamster to just growing. It is safer that way.:icon_smile:


----------



## umbra (Nov 24, 2011)

So here are a few of my axes. My acoustic, Gretsch solid body, classical, D'Angelico archtop, and my banjo.


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice collection umbra.....really love that archtop. I had one when I was stationed in Japan but was stupid and sold it before I left island.
What type(s) of music do you like to listen to and play?


----------



## umbra (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey Hammy, I listen and play all types of music. I know I talked about sundad before. Great father and son jazz guitar players that play in Borders bookstores throughout N Jersey, NY, and Southern Conn. I believe they are on you tube. Banjo is more Bela Fleck than Earl Scruggs. More jazz improvisation than pop. I like bee bop more than fusion, blues of all kinds...with a passion for delta style bottleneck slide. Lots of traditional folk music, sea chanties, just about everything on Candyrat records. Ewan Dobson is crazy, doing Paganini with a pick. He was a total metalhead turned...guitar freak.


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2011)

umbra said:
			
		

> Hey Hammy, I listen and play all types of music. I know I talked about sundad before. Great father and son jazz guitar players that play in Borders bookstores throughout N Jersey, NY, and Southern Conn. I believe they are on you tube. Banjo is more Bela Fleck than Earl Scruggs. More jazz improvisation than pop. I like bee bop more than fusion, blues of all kinds...with a passion for delta style bottleneck slide. Lots of traditional folk music, sea chanties, just about everything on Candyrat records. Ewan Dobson is crazy, doing Paganini with a pick. He was a total metalhead turned...guitar freak.




I will definitely check them out....I wish we cld hve a virtual jam with all the music heads on here. I know it can be done but not without compromising anonymity. I wld love to jam with you guys.


----------



## mflb1993 (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been playing electric guitar for about 8 years now, and I love to play blues and classic rock. I love to listen to all kinds of music though, it's just that my style of play is too old school to play metal and stuff lol.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 2, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Yup  I actually had the pleasure of playing with some of those bands on multiple occasions. Ahh the memories. Now the settled down family life, haha. No way I could tour weeks at a time, or be practicing and playing shows 5 nights of the week. Atleast not if I wanted to be a good dad and husband haha.


 
 Hey Ston, I know your from the bay area, and here's some musical history from the East Bay, it wasn't all Bill graham,  hxxp://www.teensntwenties.com/page/page/7090557.htm


----------



## ston-loc (Dec 2, 2011)

Skag, awesome! Thanks for the link! Thats some good stuff! High as a mofo right now on my OG for the first time since the harvest, :48:  Wonderful


----------



## Couchlocked (Dec 2, 2011)

I love me some death bluegrass.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 2, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Skag, awesome! Thanks for the link! Thats some good stuff! High as a mofo right now on my OG for the first time since the harvest, :48: Wonderful


 

Fruits of our labor, allways just awesome to smoke our own, glad you enjoyed the linc!! At that rollerrena sock hop in san leandro!!I went there every Friday night for a few years, saw the yardbirds with both page and beck.  Thats jeff beck, lol


----------



## Markers (Dec 4, 2011)

Between the kids and me we have a few guitars laying, I mean hanging, around. I spent much of the late 70's thru early 90's banging on a guitar for a living. Now it's just for fun and to teach the kids. errrr but my youngest plays better than me now lol.
The brown wood strat lookin one I built from extra parts I had laying around. Sometimes I miss livin outa the back of my 74 Dodge van, on second thought.


----------



## Locked (Dec 4, 2011)

Holy crap Markers....just a cpl guitars huh? lol Nice collection bro. I love the whole recording set up as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spartan955 (Dec 4, 2011)

I play bass and keyboards in a progressive rock project, still amateur but working on it  

Edit: just take my word for it, we're as good as Dream Theater


----------



## Locked (Dec 4, 2011)

Pretty cool Spartan....I am too afraid of youtube turning my info over to leo to post any youtube links. Sucks that we even hve to worry about crap like that.


----------



## Spartan955 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ohh because it was posted on this site? I suppose if they wanted to they could seize everyones IP addresses from the admin because we talk about illegal stuff. But I suppose I should delete it..


----------

